# New TTS on the block



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

This beauty showed up at my house today:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats & I hate you.... Lol I was ready to drive off the lot with a TTS exactly like that 2 weeks back but issues arose:banghead:


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

More pics:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Is your GTI the same color? I'm surprised they allow cars that color in Iowa.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Is your GTI the same color? I'm surprised they allow cars that color in Iowa.


The GTI color is so close to the same you have to put them side by side to see the difference. It is just a hair lighter than the TTS.

Iowa isn't a hot spot for orange cars (is there such a place?), but there is at least one other Fahrenheit in this town.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful! 
What's it doing in the driveway?

I guess the same thing mine is:screwy:











Loookin' good!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Very cool. Anyway you could get a side by side shot of the twin range beaut's? Also you should pop a few pics up on the top thread for our forum members rides. It's been dry up there lately! :beer:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice ride!! :beer::beer:


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

love it!:beer:


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

iModTTS said:


> Very cool. Anyway you could get a side by side shot of the twin range beaut's? Also you should pop a few pics up on the top thread for our forum members rides. It's been dry up there lately! :beer:


I'll get some pics posted of the TTS and the Fahrenheit together. Probably next weekend. And the TTS pics are posted in the top thread.

Cheers!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting in the member rides area. I think you may be the first facelifted TTS we've seen in here yet. Congrats my friend, and if you got a question about this car, fire away!
J


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

iModTTS said:


> Thanks for posting in the member rides area. I think you may be the first facelifted TTS we've seen in here yet. Congrats my friend, and if you got a question about this car, fire away!
> J


For anyone anticipating ordering a TTS, I ordered my car in late May, it got a July 4 week build schedule, showed a status of "in port" on August 24, and arrived at the dealer on August 26. So plan ahead.


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

*looks like mine but orange*









i love my tts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That facelift silver brightwork looks nice on the orange.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

iModTTS said:


> Very cool. Anyway you could get a side by side shot of the twin range beaut's? Also you should pop a few pics up on the top thread for our forum members rides. It's been dry up there lately! :beer:


Here is the family photo. The color difference is very subtle. The TTS is sort of "creamy" compared to the Fahrenheit, but you have to look closely.


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

lcrcr said:


> Here is the family photo. The color difference is very subtle. The TTS is sort of "creamy" compared to the Fahrenheit, but you have to look closely.
> 
> they look great, i like how you stayed in the same color, id love to see your driveway


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

lcrcr said:


> This beauty showed up at my house today:


Awesome car dude! Rock that Orange!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

lcrcr said:


> Here is the family photo. The color difference is very subtle. The TTS is sort of "creamy" compared to the Fahrenheit, but you have to look closely.


Your TT reminds me of this









Very nice looking car :thumbup:


----------

